# livery yards holmbry st mary/peaslake/shere area???!!!



## sadine95 (2 August 2013)

hi everyone, was hoping to move my mare closer to home but cant seem to find a suitable yard, have seen burrows lea and ponds farm already. Friendly yard, turnout, sand-school and good hacking is essential!  extremely grateful for ANY suggestions!


----------



## Ella19 (3 August 2013)

If you want to let us know why the two above were not suitable that will help narrow it down! What type of livery are you looking for there is:

Lockner farm chilworth
Postford albury
Kilnhanger farley green
Coverwood peaslake
A number of part livery yards up between shere and Horsley
Loads advertised on the village shop board at Ewhurst

Try Surrey horse and pony on facebook or Surrey livery.


----------



## Ella19 (3 August 2013)

Theres also a DIY yard in chilworth if you go over the level crossing at the station up towards black heath and its on the right about half a mile up.


----------



## sadine95 (3 August 2013)

well, there are apparently no free stables at Burrows Lea and at Sands Farm it was a bit too 'kiddy' for my liking, and the long drive and roads to get to wide bridle-paths is what i am experiencing at my current yard and so what i am trying to get away from.  

thankyou very much Ella19, i will look into all of them!


----------



## Ella19 (3 August 2013)

Ok well Postford and kilnhanger both have bumpy drives to get to but direct hacking onto blackheath, same for mayor house which is on further down the bumpy track from kilnhanger. Lockner goes straight up to st Martha's you have to cross the road to get to blackheath.

There's a new yard called cadence equestrian opening but. Its more warnham direction.

Hillside farm is nice, search for them on liverylist its this side of woolgars. Could also try holister farm where newlands corner riding club hold their events, they have direct access onto the forestry behind.


----------



## Ella19 (3 August 2013)

West Surrey riding club has most of tgem marked on their venue map!


----------



## Seahorse (10 August 2013)

what has happened to High Lawns does anyone know? That's in Holmbury St Mary.


----------



## paddy (12 August 2013)

Friends are at Little Lockner in Chilworth and rate it.


----------

